# PS3 an 2 Bildschirme anschließen (kein Splitscreen)



## Wendigo (2. April 2014)

*PS3 an 2 Bildschirme anschließen (kein Splitscreen)*

Hallo,

ich möchte meine PS3 an 2 Bildschirme anschließen. Ich möchte dabei nicht auf 2 Bildschirmen gleichzeitig spielen, sondern je nach Lust und Laune zwischen den Monitoren switchen.


----------



## Bennz (2. April 2014)

*AW: PS3 an 2 Bildschirme anschließen (kein Splitscreen)*

Hdmi Switch


----------

